# Post your bird pictures!



## Snoopy84

I just love my birdys so wanna share the pics

First is opie he is 2 now, and hes a mummys boy








secondly is widget, her feathers are finally growing back. We have had her 6 months now and she was given to us following 6 years of abuse and neglect.








These are my darling parrotlets who i adore
















And some pictures of my outdoor birds in the aviary


----------



## white

very nice! I miss my african grey.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Here is my Blue-Fronted Amazon, Lola










Here is Spike my Black-Headed Caique, & Jaffa my Sun Conure


----------



## s6t6nic6l

nice birds and aviary. :2thumb: on taking in and bringing widget back to form

this is yoko the amazon red lored parrot








and on his favourite "perch"


----------



## Zoo-Man

s6t6nic6l said:


> nice birds and aviary. :2thumb: on taking in and bringing widget back to form
> 
> this is yoko the* amazon green red lored parrot*
> image
> and on his favourite "perch"
> image


 
Just Red-Lored Amazon. He is very nice!


----------



## ferretman

Colin everytime you post a pic of your parrots i die a little inside and relise what am missing out on


----------



## 53bird

some stunning bird so far 


here are a few pics of my birdys 


jess, congo african grey




























the budgies all sleepy 











im still dreaming about a blue and gold macaw, not until i move though


----------



## HABU

i need to take some newer pics...


----------



## tinyfish

*do non-psittacines count?*

I :flrt: my Garden Fantails!!


----------



## smithy73

heres a few pics of some of my lot


----------



## Zoo-Man

ferretman said:


> Colin everytime you post a pic of your parrots i die a little inside and relise what am missing out on


Aww bud! Your welcome to come & have a play some day! : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

53bird said:


> some stunning bird so far
> 
> 
> here are a few pics of my birdys
> 
> 
> jess, congo african grey
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> the budgies all sleepy
> 
> image
> 
> 
> *im still dreaming about a blue and gold macaw, not until i move though*


Im still dreaming of a Military Macaw! I do have a 'step' Military Macaw called Sprout, who belongs to my good friend in Blackpool. I love her & she loves me! Here she is, with her friend Rory the Scarlet Macaw.









:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

smithy73 said:


> heres a few pics of some of my lot
> imageimageimageimageimage


Aww, lovely Boobook Owl! And those Ferruginous Buzzards look great!


----------



## LiamRatSnake

I have more now, but have yet to take pics.
To the guy with the parrotlets, how do you find they are living together? I really want a pair, but after working with them back when I was in college they seemed intent on murdering eachother. And working 5 out of 7 days I don't want to keep a lone bird.


----------



## Zoo-Man

LiamRatSnake said:


> image
> image
> I have more now, but have yet to take pics.
> To the guy with the parrotlets, how do you find they are living together? I really want a pair, but after working with them back when I was in college they seemed intent on murdering eachother. And working 5 out of 7 days I don't want to keep a lone bird.


Bonny Budgies mate! 

I have always found Parrotlets to be fine with one another. I have had 2 pairs myself & never had any issues with them fighting. However a pair will attack their offspring once they have left the nest box to drive them away, so you have to watch that!


----------



## AZUK

Extreme close up........................Jasper










The noise machine


----------



## 53bird

Zoo-Man said:


> Im still dreaming of a Military Macaw! I do have a 'step' Military Macaw called Sprout, who belongs to my good friend in Blackpool. I love her & she loves me! Here she is, with her friend Rory the Scarlet Macaw.
> 
> image
> :flrt:


i can see why you love the military macaw, ive only seen one, once at longleat, they are a stunning macaw but i still love the blue an golds :flrt:


AZUK - i think we need some more pics of your green wing :2thumb:


some really good looking birds so far, its nice to see so many on the forum

the birds of pray are really nice, if only i had more space


----------



## irish_vampire

A few pics of my birds

White faced pied cockatiel










Plumhead










Blue Fronted Amazon










Indian Ringneck










Cockatiels










Crimson Rosella










Barraband










Ringneck










Kakariki










Mom n Dad


----------



## AZUK

irish_vampire said:


> Crimson Rosella
> 
> image
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Love the Pennants.... I had a stunning pair a few years back


----------



## LoveForLizards

Todd, male Harris Hawk, looking particular scruffy and messy:

















ObiObiObi, male African Grey:












smithy73 said:


> heres a few pics of some of my lot
> imagehttp://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp291/wayne1973_photos/Picture080.jpg


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

AZUK said:


> Extreme close up........................Jasper
> 
> image
> 
> The noise machine
> 
> imageimage


OMG!!!! Im assuming you are completely deaf now, if you weren't before you obtained so many PF Lovebirds! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

irish_vampire said:


> A few pics of my birds
> 
> White faced pied cockatiel
> 
> image
> 
> Plumhead
> 
> image
> 
> Blue Fronted Amazon
> 
> image
> 
> Indian Ringneck
> 
> image
> 
> Cockatiels
> 
> image
> 
> Crimson Rosella
> 
> image
> 
> Barraband
> 
> image
> 
> Ringneck
> 
> image
> 
> Kakariki
> 
> image
> 
> Mom n Dad
> 
> image


Some lovely birds there! Barrabands are a favourite of mine!


----------



## becky89

Lovely birds on this thread! I don't have enough time for one right now.. Need a job where I can take a bird with me :lol2:


----------



## _simon_

Best picture I have at the moment. The buggers hide when I get in with them.

Peach faced and Sea Green


----------



## AZUK

Zoo-Man said:


> OMG!!!! Im assuming you are completely deaf now, if you weren't before you obtained so many PF Lovebirds! :lol2:


Actually I have been half deaf since birth which can be advantage sometimes.
There are a few in there mind (it's a big flight) + I have a colony of Masked next door............ But nothing can compare to Polly the hand reared Janday 
Now that is something else !


----------



## *michael*

irish_vampire said:


> A few pics of my birds
> 
> Barraband
> 
> image


Absolutely beautiful :flrt:

I had a pair of these, unfortunately I lost the male last summer and the female a week after xmas, we suspect from old age :sad:


----------



## Zoo-Man

AZUK said:


> Actually I have been half deaf since birth which can be advantage sometimes.
> There are a few in there mind (it's a big flight) + I have a colony of Masked next door............ But nothing can compare to Polly the hand reared Janday
> Now that is something else !


Wow, your neighbours must love you! :lol2:

My hand-reared Sun Conure, Jaffa, is a noisy beggar, but I don't find his noise as irritating as that of Lovebirds.


----------



## jennifern

Sage Eclectus










Molly African Grey










Misty African Grey










Sophie Mealy Amazon










Chico African Grey










Harry Tmmneh Grey










Sage Ringneck










Sky Ringneck










Percy Alexandine










Freddie Patagonian


----------



## AZUK

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, your neighbours must love you!


I am quite lucky, in the road I live on there are a surprising amount of Bird keepers. Three doors down a guy has a large colection of cockatoos and across the road there is someone who keeps Eagle Owls.
I also live in the Sea side town of Penarth which is God's waiting room where the average must be 80 and most of the population are probably stone deaf.
Before we moved here I had 10 out door aviaries breeding the larger Conures such as mitred and Pats, Now that was a Din especially first thing in the morning.


----------



## irish_vampire

Thanks for the comments...i've only had the barrabands a short while but already thinking of getting another pair they are beautiful.


Some great pics up already and truely jealous of some of your birds..keep the pics comming.


BTW.... great idea whoever it was suggested an Avian section.


----------



## Zoo-Man

AZUK said:


> I am quite lucky, in the road I live on there are a surprising amount of Bird keepers. Three doors down a guy has a large colection of cockatoos and across the road there is someone who keeps Eagle Owls.
> I also live in the Sea side town of Penarth which is God's waiting room where the average must be 80 and most of the population are probably stone deaf.
> Before we moved here I had 10 out door aviaries breeding the larger Conures such as mitred and Pats, Now that was a Din especially first thing in the morning.


You are lucky then! I often ask my next door neighbour whether the noise from my parrots disturbs her, but she always says no.


----------



## Lozza.Bella

These are some of my hens..... :flrt:



















And my face book album, cos I can't upload them all :whistling2:
Log in | Facebook

You all have some lovely birds........... :2thumb:
I will post some pics of Eric our orange winged amazon later.


----------



## Mouki

Noose our maximillian pionus...

















he's definitely got a split personality :devil: : victory:


----------



## Circe

This is Rosie, s/he's fab and the only bird I have at present. (Though I'm planning more when we move) In the past I've had a cockatoo, a ring neck parakeet, budgies, cockatiels, love birds and poultry. 
I love your silkies, Lozza Bella.










She's not actually interested in the beer, she just wants to know what you're doing/having.










We're on holiday in Wales at present and this is her about to terrorise the dogs. At the moment she's sitting in the window of the cottage destroying an old pair of my reading glasses.


----------



## LiamRatSnake

>


She looks like she wants a Pionus in that pic.


----------



## Myjb23

Sweet Pea lutino cockatiel (front) and James the pearl grey cockatiel










CJ black capped conure










Ziva opaline green cheeked conure










Summer black capped lory

Back









Front


----------



## bosshogg

Charly - Congo African Grey


----------



## Moosey

Myjb23 said:


> Summer black capped lory
> 
> Back
> image
> 
> Front
> image



Want want want want want want!!!!

I bet that set you back a fair penny  reckon I could trade m kidney for one?


----------



## Bobbie

this is Jasper =D our new addition. unsure of which sub species he is ( im still working out how to identify them) his hatch certificate doesnt state which one he is... he has some stunning colours, hes 19 months old with a great vocabulary and hes very good with being petted except on his head hes not keen. hes not bitten hard as yet. im hoping it stays that way =P we have had him since thursday

hes currently puffed up on top of his cage slowly falling asleep.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Bobbie said:


> image
> 
> this is Jasper =D our new addition. unsure of which sub species he is ( im still working out how to identify them) his hatch certificate doesnt state which one he is... he has some stunning colours, hes 19 months old with a great vocabulary and hes very good with being petted except on his head hes not keen. hes not bitten hard as yet. im hoping it stays that way =P we have had him since thursday
> 
> hes currently puffed up on top of his cage slowly falling asleep.


Hes stunning! It is hard to differentiate between the different Eclectus sub-species when it is a male. Female Eclectus are easier to tell apart.


----------



## Simons

Lozza.Bella said:


> These are some of my hens..... :flrt:
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And my face book album, cos I can't upload them all :whistling2:
> Log in | Facebook
> 
> You all have some lovely birds........... :2thumb:
> I will post some pics of Eric our orange winged amazon later.


Gorgeous  :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Myjb23

MissMoose said:


> Want want want want want want!!!!
> 
> I bet that set you back a fair penny  reckon I could trade m kidney for one?


Surprisingly not, they are not particularly expensive. However, getting your hands on one is very difficult and you tend to get interrogated by breeders, quite rightly as they are not ideal pets for most people :2thumb:


----------



## adamis40

Single love bird - looking for lover?


----------



## bubba-dean

here is me and lenny


----------



## Magpie

My little Pommy


----------



## rach666

heres my little bird face blue cinnamon conure 'pinky'


----------



## Snoopy84

gorgeous conures, would love a tame one but we only have aviary conures at the moment, cinnemons are my favorite


----------



## Nike_T7

I miss my grey Indian ring-neck parakeet 

This year's baby budgies but this one is best one at moment : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nike_T7 said:


> I miss my grey Indian ring-neck parakeet
> 
> This year's baby budgies but this one is best one at moment : victory:
> 
> image
> image


Aww, cute Budgie.


----------



## sarahc

Leo,never bitten,never screamed,never wrecked the house in many years of being together.An all round nice person.


----------



## Snoopy84

hope u dont mind me asking but his face looks a tad rough, any reason for that?


----------



## sarahc

he was like that when I got him,badly scarred.No background history,he came from a petshop nearly 30 years ago.The front of his head is completely naked,not even fluff sprouts in some bits and the ends of several toes along with the nails are gone.I assume it's damage that must have been severe from another bird,maybe through the mesh of side by side flights?I'm only guessing but he has a ring signifying he's been sexed so breeder/dealer establishment.The petshop bought him from a dealer so no infbviously times have changed and birds come from their breeders with all their records but that's not the way it used to be.I only know his name because he told me,I never christened him Leo.
you can see in this pic how badly he must have been injured,it hasn't affected his nature though he's good with people and other birds


----------



## sooty

my new baby crimson bellied conure...Eugine 14 weeks old and very cheeky,
very quiet so im lucky!!:gasp:


----------



## Snoopy84

sarahc said:


> he was like that when I got him,badly scarred.No background history,he came from a petshop nearly 30 years ago.The front of his head is completely naked,not even fluff sprouts in some bits and the ends of several toes along with the nails are gone.I assume it's damage that must have been severe from another bird,maybe through the mesh of side by side flights?I'm only guessing but he has a ring signifying he's been sexed so breeder/dealer establishment.The petshop bought him from a dealer so no infbviously times have changed and birds come from their breeders with all their records but that's not the way it used to be.I only know his name because he told me,I never christened him Leo.
> you can see in this pic how badly he must have been injured,it hasn't affected his nature though he's good with people and other birds
> 
> image



awww well hes gorgeous anyways and hes obviously well loved!

i want to steal your conure sooty as he/she is just too gorgeous


----------



## Zoo-Man

Snoopy84 said:


> awww well hes gorgeous anyways and hes obviously well loved!
> 
> *i want to steal your conure sooty as he/she is just too gorgeous*


Its up for sale, so you CAN have it! :lol2:


----------



## Snoopy84

Zoo-Man said:


> Its up for sale, so you CAN have it! :lol2:



why is it up for sale? they just got it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Snoopy84 said:


> why is it up for sale? they just got it


Because they have got a full-time job I think the ad said. Its in the Classified section on here.


----------



## sooty

Zoo-Man said:


> Because they have got a full-time job I think the ad said. Its in the Classified section on here.


gutted really...just been offered a full time job! that ive been after,didnt think i would get it:gasp:
so wont have the time with the new conure that he needs!
bloody typical!


----------



## norfendz

magic tiel


----------



## londonjoe

weird to see peoples pet ringneck parrakets im so used to seeing them in wild its weird.


----------



## Zoo-Man

norfendz said:


> magic tiel
> image
> 
> image


Nice Cockatiel mate! Quite underrated birds IMO.


----------



## salanky

heres my CAG bobby, he was given to me by his previous owner two weeks ago and has settled in perfectly


----------



## s6t6nic6l

sarahc said:


> he was like that when I got him,badly scarred.No background history,he came from a petshop nearly 30 years ago.The front of his head is completely naked,not even fluff sprouts in some bits and the ends of several toes along with the nails are gone.I assume it's damage that must have been severe from another bird,maybe through the mesh of side by side flights?I'm only guessing but he has a ring signifying he's been sexed so breeder/dealer establishment.The petshop bought him from a dealer so no infbviously times have changed and birds come from their breeders with all their records but that's not the way it used to be.I only know his name because he told me,I never christened him Leo.
> you can see in this pic how badly he must have been injured,it hasn't affected his nature though he's good with people and other birds
> 
> image


your taking on of this bird is much admired considering his appearence as such. hope he continues to give you the reward you deserve as a good pet. well done :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

salanky said:


> heres my CAG bobby, he was given to me by his previous owner two weeks ago and has settled in perfectly
> image
> imageimage


Nice Grey. Why did his previous owners give him away? He's only young, under 18 months going by his eyes.


----------



## salanky

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice Grey. Why did his previous owners give him away? He's only young, under 18 months going by his eyes.


he turned one yesterday, his owner has some medical issues and her birds were making them worse so they had to go and bobby was in where i work for a bit when he was sick and he bonded to me so she wanted me to have him :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

salanky said:


> he turned one yesterday, his owner has some medical issues and her birds were making them worse so they had to go and bobby was in where i work for a bit when he was sick and he bonded to me so she wanted me to have him :flrt:


Aww, thats a shame for his owner, but nice for you. :2thumb:


----------



## salanky

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww, thats a shame for his owner, but nice for you. :2thumb:


yeah she misses him something crazy but iv been talking to her and she seems to think hes making a lot more noise and sounds here then he ever did with her so i guess that means hes happy :2thumb:


----------



## Amoa123

cheeky (conure) and billy (budgie)

















.

these are the best pics i have of them: victory:
here are a few pics of some birds that are not mine aswell


----------



## Jon Swan

Sorry, not sure how to put photos in a post (after 400 posts I think I better learn!) but here's some photos of me and my lovebird.

Reptile Forums - Jon Swan's Album: Lovebird


----------



## Lancelot

These photo's are simply stunning 
here a few favourites -


----------



## sammiolliver

My Alfie 









And her unusual nest choice for this week :s


----------



## cobe

my amazing girl loki


----------



## corvid2e1

Was asked to dig these out for another thread so figured while I was at it I would post them here too.


Munin my Rook. Was unable to be returned to her parents when she fell from the nest due to servire damage to her primary and tail feathers. She did not fly until her first full moult at a year old, by which time she was completly imprinted (and scared of hights!)









Going out for the day.









Supervising some of the young Jackdaws we hand reared this year. They have now all been succesfully released.









Bringing me a present, which she had stolen from me about 2 minutes before (when it was in one piece!)









Rayne our Magpie. She was picked up at only a couple of days old by a lady who thought it would be nice to have a baby bird as a pet. As she grew and started to feather up the woman realised what she was and descided she actuly didn't want a pet Magpie, so asked pets at home if they knew anyone who wanted her. We seem to be too well known in the area for our own good, so soon ended up with a very imprinted Magpie fledgling.









Having a good look at the camera.









And an even better look!


----------



## Zoo-Man

corvid2e1 said:


> Was asked to dig these out for another thread so figured while I was at it I would post them here too.
> 
> 
> Munin my Rook. Was unable to be returned to her parents when she fell from the nest due to servire damage to her primary and tail feathers. She did not fly until her first full moult at a year old, by which time she was completly imprinted (and scared of hights!)
> image
> 
> Going out for the day.
> image
> 
> Supervising some of the young Jackdaws we hand reared this year. They have now all been succesfully released.
> image
> 
> Bringing me a present, which she had stolen from me about 2 minutes before (when it was in one piece!)
> image
> 
> Rayne our Magpie. She was picked up at only a couple of days old by a lady who thought it would be nice to have a baby bird as a pet. As she grew and started to feather up the woman realised what she was and descided she actuly didn't want a pet Magpie, so asked pets at home if they knew anyone who wanted her. We seem to be too well known in the area for our own good, so soon ended up with a very imprinted Magpie fledgling.
> image
> 
> Having a good look at the camera.
> image
> 
> And an even better look!
> image


Aww, Rayne can come & live with me! :flrt:


----------

